# Donation for local SCI chapter



## BrentWin (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's a zebra wood buck grunter that I make for the local SCI chapter.

I love the look of zebra wood, but man, it's a pain to get the grain filled.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0177_zps8f2ebd32.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2013)

I respect anyone who makes something out of zebrawood. I did too in another lifetime but never again. Gorgeous piece.


----------



## drycreek (Aug 5, 2013)

Beautiful grunter.


----------

